# Me, IC and the good Doc Stogie Fresh



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

This was at a recent herf in the central valley, I am the one on the left


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

What the heck is IC smoking? Looks like a beef jerky


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

LOL, I decided to bring the worst cigar ever. A Drew Estate Culebra and we took the challenge and smoked it. Took a couple of days for my taste buds to come back. LOL


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Those cigars are scary. I don't think I would smoke one.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> What the heck is IC smoking? Looks like a beef jerky


:lol: I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great pics! That looks like some fun!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

IC looks like the God Father, chilling in the middle.


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

We also had a friend over from Scotland wearing his tradition Kilt. It was a blast


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

*beef jerkey*



mrgatorman said:


> What the heck is IC smoking? Looks like a beef jerky


You can pick your nose and smoke a cigar at the same time with those things.


----------

